# [Solved]Bluetooth on a new Toshiba laptop

## MadOtis

Hello all,

I have a new Toshiba P755D laptop, it's got a quad-core AMD M8-3520M processor and ATI Radeon HD 6620M graphics and AM Bios.  Almost everything is working perfectly.  But, I'm stuck at getting Bluetooth working.  I've followed the docs and several posts here on Gentoo forums and elsewhere on the net with no results.  I've read articles about using "toshset", but the toshiba_acpi module won't load; I've read that the toshset utility is needed to power-on the bluetooth device.  Are there any other alternatives to toshset, considering I can't load the needed kernel modules?

I know that the kernel is at least detecting the device, "cat /proc/bus/usb/devices | grep -e^[TPD] | grep -e Cls=e0 -B1 -A1" and lsusb show, respecitvely:

```
tree-stand-lt ~ # cat /proc/bus/usb/devices | grep -e^[TPD] | grep -e Cls=e0 -B1 -A1

T:  Bus=04 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=03 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=12   MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=e0(wlcon) Sub=01 Prot=01 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0930 ProdID=0215 Rev= 0.01

tree-stand-lt ~ # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04f2:b1e4 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0930:0215 Toshiba Corp. 
```

but "hcitool dev" simply shows:

```
tree-stand-lt ~ # hcitool dev

Devices:

tree-stand-lt ~ # 
```

I get the same results with both the gentoo-sources kernel (3.2.1-gentoo-r2) and tuxonice kernel (3.0.17-tuxonice-r1)  and here is my .config (hopefully, someone sees something simple that I'm just overlooking:  http://pastebin.com/838XfEWh  (linked to pastebin to keep the post short).

I know the BT adapter works, I've tried other distro's live dvds and they show the device and it works (latest Mint12 and latest openSuse).  And, I didn't keep either of those because Mint was too much work to get it to install with the graphics I have in this lappy, and I'm forced to use Suse at work and Yast sucks, IMHO... so I opted for my old faithful Gentoo.

Anyone have any suggestions or ideas where I need to start looking?

Thanks in advance!Last edited by MadOtis on Fri Feb 10, 2012 2:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

is the btusb loaded ( you have its as module in your.config) ?

does the bt thing have a rfkill switch ?

cheers

----------

## MadOtis

Thanks in advance for the assistance!

Yes, the btusb module is loaded.  I'm not sure if you're referring to an rfkill switch (a physical button on the laptop itself, or the rfkill you emerge)?  There is a "wifi" button on the lappy that disables all wireless at a single touch (wifi, bluetooth, wimax) but it is on and I DO have wifi.  I haven't tried setting up wimax because I don't have any wimax facilities.

For the rfkill package, yes, I did emerge it and tried to "rfkill unblock bluetooth" but it doesn't seem to have helped any. I seem to remember reading a post somewhere about hard blocks and soft blocks, but I can't find the right keywords and/or history page where I read that.  But, I'm not familiar enough with rfkill to know exactly what to look for.  The output of "rfkill event" is:

```

tree-stand-lt ~ # rfkill event            

1328880391.399043: idx 0 type 1 op 0 soft 0 hard 0

```

And it will sit there for 30 minutes if I don't ctrl-C to cancel out... and that output is like trying to read martian to me, I have not a clue what it may be telling me to do (I'm studying, but not finding anything useful).

Cheers!

----------

## MadOtis

ok, as a follow-up, it dawned on me what you were asking for finally (sorry, my caffeine levels are low this morning)...   here's the output of dmesg | grep 'Bluetooth' that says it is using rfkill:

```
tree-stand-lt ~ # dmesg | grep Bluetooth

[    0.512012] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.16

[    0.512058] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    0.512058] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    0.512083] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    0.512129] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[    0.987868] toshiba_bluetooth: Detected Toshiba ACPI Bluetooth device - installing RFKill handler

[    1.036170] toshiba_bluetooth: Re-enabling Toshiba Bluetooth

[    7.550079] Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.6

[    7.550578] Bluetooth: Atheros AR30xx firmware driver ver 1.0
```

hope that helps!

----------

## Gusar

What we're actually interested in is "rfkill list" output. Also, do you have the linux-firmware package installed? It contains firmware your bt adapter needs.

----------

## MadOtis

ok, I officially slapped myself.  As soon as you mentioned "linux-firmware" I realized where I messed up.  I was trying the radeon open-source drivers before I ultimately decided to use the Catalyst closed source drivers... so, I had the radeon-ucode package installed which was blocking the linux-firmware package.  Once I unmerged radeon-ucode and merged in linux-firmware, all is wonderful in bluetooth land.

"rfkill list" now shows:

```
tree-stand-lt ~ # rfkill list

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no

1: hci0: Bluetooth

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no
```

Thank you for the mental slap, that knocked me out of my brain-cramp!  I owe you a digital frosty beverage!

Cheers!

----------

